# تطبيقين على mastercam ارجو ان تنال استحسانكم



## abo_slaim (26 أغسطس 2006)

تطبيق على القطع ثلاثي الابعاد
والثاني عمليه تحويل الصور الى فيكتور (رسم هندسي) ثم القطع بالفرايز


للتشغيل مطلوب برنامج ماستركام 

ابوسليم


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (27 أغسطس 2006)

الاستاذ ابو سليم المحترم 

اشكرك استاذي على هذا العمل الذي في صميم العمل الميكانيكي وقد استفدت من ملفي العمليتين كثيراً

وياريت بعض الاخوة الذين لديهم عمليات اخرى ان يطرحوها في المنتدى

ويهمني استاذي تعليقك على بقية المواضيع الاخرى

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MDREAM (29 أغسطس 2006)

تحياتي لك

و شكرا عالمجهود الرائع

Mdream


----------



## hassann (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابو سليم والف شكر للعاملين على هذا الموقع والمنتدي .....
هذا ماكنت ابحث عنه والحمد لله الذي جمعني بكم وهل استطيع الاستفسار عن شيء بخصوص 
ال cnc وفقكم الله


----------



## abo_slaim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

بكل سرور اخي حسان


----------



## hassann (28 ديسمبر 2006)

abo_slaim قال:


> بكل سرور اخي حسان


اخي ابو سليم قد حملت الملفات الان وساتطلع عليهم باذن الله . حيث انني احاول صناعة فارزة والة قص بالسلك بيدي ان شاء الله تعالى والف شكر لك وللعاملين والمشاركين في هذا المنتدى واضحى مبارك على الجميع:13:


----------



## r_s_algafer (7 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااااا ومزيد من الابداع


----------



## cnc (16 يناير 2007)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالظاهر (19 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## souad belkhir (5 مايو 2007)

اشكرك استاذي على هذا العمل الذي في صميم العمل الميكانيكي وقد استفدت من ملفي العمليتين كثيراً


----------



## abo_slaim (12 مايو 2007)

souad belkhir قال:


> اشكرك استاذي على هذا العمل الذي في صميم العمل الميكانيكي وقد استفدت من ملفي العمليتين كثيراً



على الرحب اخي سعود


----------



## نشوان الاشرم (16 مايو 2007)

سلمت يداك أخي


----------



## almostapha (10 يونيو 2007)

voila je vous envoie une piece que je viens de realiser alors je vous prie de bien faire attention au paramettre regler tel que clearance retract feed plane etc bon lecture:81: ​


----------



## abo_slaim (11 يونيو 2007)

almostapha قال:


> voila je vous envoie une piece que je viens de realiser alors je vous prie de bien faire attention au paramettre regler tel que clearance retract feed plane etc bon lecture:81: ​



انا لا افهم اللغة هذي


----------



## مروان96 (24 يونيو 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## هشام المتوكل (15 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (7 أغسطس 2009)

رسومات رائعة خصوصا ال ثري دي ورسم الطائر 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abo_slaim (7 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم اخواني على المرور والاطراء


----------



## طهيري (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك يا ابوسالم 
استسمحك كيف لي ان امرر رسمك او ملفك الرائع من ماستر كام ألي الالة cnc مصنوعة يدويا ذات ثلاث محاور 
علما انني مررت رسمك للببغاء من ماستر كام الى mach3 ثم الى الالة فكانت حركة الانجاز جيدة

وشكر


----------



## zamzam (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
*


----------



## ben1961 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيـــــــرا أخي الكريم


----------

